# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Nome de coral

## Vitor Carralas

Boas,
Queria saber se alguem sabe a especie desta montipora. 




Obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu diria Montipora confusa ou capitata.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Vitor.

É claramente uma Montipora capitata. :SbOk: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Obrigado

----------

